# No display computer running



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

I had a similar problem if any you recall. 

My video card is ati radeon 1950 pro 512 mb.

When i turn on my pc runs fine but no display black screen any ideas ?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I assume that you already checked all of the cables to make sure that their firmly in place, correct?

When yuo say "no display black screen", do you mean it's like you're looking at a "black picture" or is it like your screen is turned off? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

What happens when you boot up in safe mode?

Does it stay black 100% of the time?


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm sorry , i posted in a rush. The cables are firmly in i also have a s-vhs cable hooked to my tv to 2 displays none show any picture.

I woke up and there were vertical lines on my computer all over.
so i turned it off and now i cant see anything. I really hope i can fix this with out replacing anything because im broke lol.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

for the moment, let's focus on getting one display to work. remove the unnecessary cables (tv, s-vhs etc.) and leave one display hooked up.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

I took out the s-vhs and just the VGA cable no picture


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You said you had two displays, hook up one display, if that one doesn't work, then try the other one.

Also, do you have a spare vga cable. Maybe the cable is broken.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

if the card is still runing aka fan etc does it look like its the cable not the card ?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

well, it's easy to switch cables, as long as you have a spare one. But not so easy to switch cards. Right now, we're trying to narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

i swicthed to my bro monitor and cables no picture.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Based on everything so far, I think you know as well as I do that it's the video card. Is the warranty still valid?


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

ya but i got it fixed once before im tired of it really.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just bought a new video card for 50 bucks and SADLY no go no picture. i got http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130288


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, it can't be Windows XP since since you get a blank screen the moment you turn on your computer.

It can't be the monitors since you already tried two of them.

It can't be the cables since you already tried switching them.

Assuming that you were able to use that original video card before, leads me to believe that it's not the power supply, I think.

I was so sure that it was the video card.

Try resetting the BIOS by removing the battery:

http://www.dewassoc.com/support/bios/bios_password.htm


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

lol i tried that 2 lol


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

do you think the battery could of died and will it still run if its dead ?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

No, the battery can't be the cause of this. If it was dead, you'd bios would just forget the custom settings you made and reset to default settings. And we "wanted" it to be back to default settings.

This one is a tough one. I'm going to do a little more research.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.infohq.com/Computer/help/computer-screen-blank.shtml


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

i tried taking out all cards and dis connecting hard drives and no go


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you have any idea what caused this?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try using only 1 stick of ram. I know, it probably won't make a difference, but I'm almost out of ideas.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

No lol i went to sleep and i had vertical lines on my monitor.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you think something "burned out"?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you think that it's possibly the motherboard that's causing all the problems?

Newegg has a "Return for replacement within: 1 year", which means you most likely have time to return it.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea i will try.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, and one more thing. If you haven't already done so, then you might want to consider sending your "new" video card back for a refund, since it wasn't the cause of the problem.

In other words, there's no reason to keep the new one if the old one still works fine, right?


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ya i know but i have a feeling that the jetway one can break in near future so idk atm. 
But can you tell me how to tell if the motherboard is broke beucuase i don't think it is broken.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Unfortunately, no, I don't. I saw some tips about taking it out of the case, but you've already done that.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Aug 15, 2007)

so what do you think is the problem ? my motherboard ?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Rev2k7 said:


> so what do you think is the problem ? my motherboard ?


What else is there?

The most likely culprits are the video card, motherboard, RAM, monitor, cables, and power supply.

You've already proved that none of those are responsible, except for the motherboard.

I admit, it's still a theory, but without a way to prove that the motherboard is damaged or defective, there's no way to 100% sure.


----------



## Kilmako (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like the last thing is to check your PSU


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Rev2k7, any new developments?


----------



## st3llauk (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all am new here and havin same prob with my pc.


mines was a radeon 9600xt. So thought it might be a quick new g card fix.
So bought radeon 9800pro but still blank screen! monitor says no signel going sleep :S so tryed a new cable and still no luck tryed a diff monitor no luck every think appears to be running in the pc all lights on mobo on and fan on mobo on?


----------



## Grim95 (Sep 27, 2011)

I had the same problem with my computer. I've tried anything but never changed, So i got a technician and he said that the problem is the motherboard, it was broken , LOL.


----------

